
Here’s what India’s e-commerce war will boil down to - pm2016
http://factordaily.com/alibaba-acquire-flipkart-merge-paytm/
======
krsree
Interesting prediction, glad that the author puts it upfront. Based on
conversation with people in the loop, and latest trends, it is certainly
plausible!

